# Someone looking for work



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Couple questions ....
There was a thread about a college kid looking for work. I saw it a couple days ago, but can't find it now. Anybody see it?

That said, I had a guy (found him here on the forum) working for me, but he's disappeared. I need someone one or two (maybe more depending) days a week. 

What needs doing varies day to day, so not looking for a " service", just looking for someone willing to work for a fair rate. 

Also have several neighbors who used the same guy, who have work needing to be done. Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Where would it be based out of?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Where would it be based out of?


Sorry. Gulf Breeze, out by Wal Mart area.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Spencèr maybe?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Deeplines said:


> Spencèr maybe?


???? Not sure where to go with this.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Bumping this one more time hoping somebody knows somebody looking for work. Appreciate your help.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Still looking for help. Good pay, with possibility of extra work from neighbors. Anybody know anybody?


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Man I feel your pain. I am also looking for help laying floors but haven't had any luck


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

PM sent


----------

